# DBSTalk NFL Pro Pickem



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I have set up a NFL Pickem for DBSTalk members. To sign up you will need a few things. Our group id is 20621 and our password is 1111. Here is the link to sign up. We are set up as a provate group so only DBSTalk members can join. Sign up and see where you stack up! Should be fun. The only other thing I can think to note is that the picks have to be in at least 5 minutes before the kickoff off each game. Good luck all!

http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/pickem/register/joingroup


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

Joined  Good luck!


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just joined too. Looks like fun.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Just joined, thanks for setting it up.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Im in


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

In.

Thx


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

tcusta00 said:


> Just joined, thanks for setting it up.


No problem. I been asking the mods if it was okay for like 2 weeks and never got a response once so I assumed it was okay. Seems pretty harmless to me. I thought a bunch from here would enjoy it. I know I have the last few years. Good luck everyone!


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

What does everyone think about turning confidence points on?? Its just a suggestion, but it makes it kind of fun since you can rate your picks and earn bonus points


----------



## VegasDen (Jul 12, 2007)

I'll join up...is there a prize for the worst??:nono2:


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

chevyguy559 said:


> What does everyone think about turning confidence points on?? Its just a suggestion, but it makes it kind of fun since you can rate your picks and earn bonus points


Whats that?


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Whats that?


When you make your picks, you rate them from 1-16, with 16 being the game you have the highest confidence in your pick and 1 being the lowest confidence. Everyone does this and depending on how your picks go, you get rewarded for being correct on the higher confidence picks, but it could also go against you


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Bump!! Come on there and join the group. We should be able to get at least 30 signed up.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm in thanks josh


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Im in too....let's see if I can duplicate the Lions success last year :lol:


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, just joined.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm in...


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm in too... gonna make my picks in the next few days


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

MartyS said:


> I'm in too... gonna make my picks in the next few days


Hang on there, cowboy... you may want to wait 'til the week before so you actually know who's playing, etc. :grin:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I joined.

Myself & 3 others have done weekly picks of every game the last 3 seasons. We each put in $50, and the end of season winner gets the whole pot.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

I'll be in tonight. Done this last 3-4 years off another forum. Must check and see if they did one too...


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Anyone else gonna join? I know we can get at least 30 out of this forum.


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

I just joined as well.


----------



## kcgriffin70 (Oct 1, 2007)

Ok - I just joined.


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

Sounds like fun, count me in !!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Anyone else interested?


----------



## TJStaar (Aug 1, 2006)

I joined up. Thanks.

GO PACKERS!


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Awsome. Anymore takers? Im sure we can get some more on board here.


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm In


----------



## thumperr (Feb 10, 2006)

i'm in. 'Sixburgh'


----------



## vollmey (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Awsome. Keep em coming. We are close to the start of the season.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

There are several people that are signed up that have not picked Thursdays game yet. Also anyone else interested in signing up? Season starts soon!


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Just joined


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

In.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Hurry and sign up before the games start today.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

Dangit! I thought I had copied all my picks over from another group I'm in, but I didn't  So I missed the Pittsburgh game (would have had that one right) and so far today I've only missed one game!


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

do i need to have a yahoo account? when i try to join it takes me to the sign up page for yahoo.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

rey_1178 said:


> do i need to have a yahoo account? when i try to join it takes me to the sign up page for yahoo.


never mind just got my answer


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

Congrats to SpartanStew on his victory.


----------



## vollmey (Mar 23, 2007)

Yes, nice year Spartanstew. :goodjob:


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

Kudos to Spartanstew, good victory !!!! :goodjob:


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

Congrats SpartanStew! I'm pleased with my performance throughout the season, can't complain with 9th out of 27


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

chevyguy559 said:


> Congrats SpartanStew! I'm pleased with my performance throughout the season, can't complain with 9th out of 27


I was sooooo close. I actually switched my last game choice to NYJ cause I knew the only way I could even tie him was with a victory, but then I switched it back thinking HE might have had NYJ.

Dang it my overthinking.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I finished in the middle of the pack and had a great time. This was not that great a year for me picking wise. I cant wait till next year and thanks to all that took part in this. It was great and I will set it up again next year. Thanks again.


----------

